

Is any amount of Sugar safe? - suprgeek
http://www.outsideonline.com/fitness/endurance-training/Is-Any-Amount-of-Sugar-Safe.html?page=all

======
memracom
Yes, the amount of sugar that you consume when eating fresh ripe fruit and
vegetables is safe. It's not a lot, but when you don't drench your tastebuds
in sugar, even a small amount of sugar in the food is detectable and very
pleasant to the taste.

In North America such baked products are hard to find commercially; you have
to make them yourself. But in Britain you can try Tunnock's Milk Chocolate
Coated Caramel Wafer Biscuits to understand what I mean by a baked good with
very little sugar that is not sweet but is still pleasant to taste.

If you have a Polish or Russian shop in your city, you may be able to find
some imported products like this, since in the Soviet Union, they were not
flooded with cheap sugar products driven by monopoly producers and
advertisers. Therefore Russia still has a lot of baked goods that follow
traditional recipes that you would have found everywhere in Europe prior to
the 19th century.

And as I said before, you can live quite well with no baked goods whatsoever
and just eat fresh fruit and vegetables.

------
thret
IMO the entire health-food, dieting, naturopath industry is a placebo for lazy
people who will try literally everything and anything to avoid exercise.

